# New guy with A+ slingshot



## arrowhd (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought I would do a short review of my recent purchase. I'm brand new to the world of slingshots. I believe the last time I shot one I was probably in my early teens, which was a few years ago. Did some research before I purchased and decided to give Perry's A+ "Rough & Ready" product a shot. I like to do things myself when I can so this product was appealing to me. Not to mention reasonably priced. So I placed an order and around a week or so later I received my new slingshot.

Here is the "Rough & Ready" unfinished product right out of the box. Comes with one adjustable length flat band. It was indeed fairly "rough" so I set to sanding.









After an hour or so of sanding from 100 to 150 and finally 220 grit. Smoothed out and rounded off.

















Ready to stain. Decided to go with Early American wood stain. I like the look of this classic stain and I had it on hand from an earlier project. Now then time to apply a clear coat. Decided to use polyurethane. Again had some left over from another project.









And here she is all finished up. I believe the hardest part was attaching the bands. Overall a pretty painless yet rewarding project. Now if the weather would just cooperate so I can get outside and shoot it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! ... A+ is an outstanding company. My bamboo from A+ is outstanding. Looks like you finished the rough and ready up nicely!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great review of a great slingshot. You made an excellent choice choosing a Rough N Ready PS2 from Perry. I have one and really like it a lot. I finished 3 last year and gave 2 away to friends who are now getting into slingshots also. I like the stain and finish you used. Well done! I left the bands on mine pretty long, but later chose to shorten them. Right now I have Linatex bands from Flatband, straight cut 5/8 inch x 9 inches fork to pouch, on mine and it shoots great.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Job! Perry makes a great slingshot, enjoy shooting it. that slingshot begs to be flipped!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Job, your finishing looks same as Perry's


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good work on your new slingshot. While I pretty much make all mine (with the exception of those acquired in trades) I have great respect for Perry and his design.

Where in MO are you?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done arrowhd!!!!







Well done indeed!!! Thanks for the great pictorial review!!!!

Would you mind adding a copy in the "Review" section of the forum? Or maybe the Mod's could move it for you.

Thanks again!!!
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice job finishing up the R&R, Perry makes a great affordable product, you made a wise choice in purchasing one. I bet you will have others soon. Good job.
Philly


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Might actually get a chance to shoot it today.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got the signature line. It's my favorite slingshot.

Since I am the king of fork hits, my right fork is damaged already and multiplex does chip. But the thing is the best feeling one i have.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job on that slingshot Arrowhd! Looks great Bud! Flatband


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh, now I see the even W-I-D-E-R PS-2.

Perry, I sent you a PM, don't know if you got it, Can you cut one out of Starboard if I send it to you? Maker's site says you just use woodworking tools on it.

cliff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Ooooh, now I see the even W-I-D-E-R PS-2.
> 
> Perry, I sent you a PM, don't know if you got it, Can you cut one out of Starboard if I send it to you? Maker's site says you just use woodworking tools on it.
> 
> cliff


PM sent....


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Ooooh, now I see the even W-I-D-E-R PS-2.
> 
> Perry, I sent you a PM, don't know if you got it, Can you cut one out of Starboard if I send it to you? Maker's site says you just use woodworking tools on it.
> 
> cliff


PM sent....
[/quote]

I'll buy your wider PS 2 tomorrow.

cliff


----------

